# Service the DSG Transmission in your VW Eos



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

We just put out a great video which shows you how to perform the DSG service. This was done on a MK6 GTI with a DSG, but most VW and Audi models including the Eos would be the same or similar to this model. 


*How to perform a VW or Audi DSG Service*
- OEM VW/Audi DSG Service 5 Liters of Fluid with Filter and Gasket 
- OEM VW/Audi DSG Service 5 Liters of Fluid with Filter, Gasket and DSG Tool 
- Liqui Moly (meets same spec as the OEM) DSG Service 5 Liters of Fluid with Filter and Gasket
- Liqui Moly (meets same spec as the OEM) DSG Service 5 Liters of Fluid with Filter, Gasket and DSG Tool


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------

